# Recommended Dog Crate



## Oldcoyote

I did a search but still have questions.

I have a six month old male Labrador pup. His sire weighed 75 lbs. In the kitchen we have a 40" Pet Porter. At night, he sleeps in a 32" Pet Porter in our bedroom. The 32" is getting cramped. At night, people occasionally come in the kitchen which would wake up the dog if he slept there.

Amazon has the 40" Pet Porter plastic crate for $103 (similar price at Wal-Mart). 
http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-21184...d=1431611192&sr=1-15&keywords=large+dog+crate

They also have a 40" Airline rated crate for $130. It has air holes in the back.
http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-Kenne...d=1431611192&sr=1-13&keywords=large+dog+crate

I have no airline travel plans but would not mind the difference if the quality is better.

Your recommendations will be greatly appreciated. One of these or something else.


----------



## kcbullets

The best may be Ruff Tuff Kennels. Intermediate size is around $170. These are the toughest of crates.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

I have various brands in the house, inside concrete kennels in winter, but the best I've tried and the ones in my dog car are large Ruff Tough's

http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/

I ordered from the factory so they wouldn't drill holes in the bottom half. I drilled lots in the top half.

Cost more, but for me well worth it.


----------



## Lee Nelson

Another vote for ruff tough.


----------



## dgowder

Ruff tuff used to be the toughest crate, now it is a roto molded crate made by gunner kennels. The only downside to them is that they are pricey, around $500


----------



## steveMO

How often do you (or your wife) plan on moving the crate? If not much, Ruff Tough is fine. But they are awkward to move, not light and the sharply-cut holes in the heavy plastic will hurt your hands. To sit in one place or in your SUV, they are fine. But I also compete in obedience trials. The RuffTough stays home and I take a more suitable crate.

Think about it. Mobiilty is not their strong point.


----------



## Bucwilson

I have this one and it works fine...http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/aspen-pet-dog-kennel/pid-303751?N=621798272&Ntt=dog+crate&Ntk=All 69.99 Acadmey Sports. it is very light and easy to take down and move...only downside is...it heats up quickly...I am in SC. I use a wire crate inside. I got it off craigslsit for 40.00 40 inch.


----------



## Bucwilson

The academy sports where i live is dog friendly...so I was able to take the pooch in and try them out.


----------



## WV ducker

I just bought a Rough Tuff X-Large 22"Wide X 40" Long X 30" Tall and it is well made. 299.00 shipped.


----------



## k2uvls

Rough Toughs have held up well for me with medium use.


----------



## WindyCreek

Ruff Tough gets my vote. I have two of the large, will never need another crate, these will last forever.


----------



## PATG

Anyone used Kennebeck Crates ? Sold at Cabelas.


----------



## amvaneyk

Rough Tough or Gunner Kennels are the way to go.


----------



## DOE CREEK FARMS

I am thinking about the Gunner Kennels also


----------



## Ikanizer

Has anyone put a crate on the back seat of an extended cab F150. I haul my dog in the summer time in Texas. I have a topper with a cooling system made out of a 4" AC flex duct. Some times I wish I had the room the kennel takes up. The dimensions of a Ruff Tough kennel seem like they would fit in the back seat (35L x 22W x 23H). Anybody do that?


----------



## Ragin Jack

I have only put one in the back of a super cab, so I can't be much help on that. Gunners are a nice looking box, but you would be satisfied with ruff tough.


----------



## Renee P.

Ikanizer said:


> Has anyone put a crate on the back seat of an extended cab F150. I haul my dog in the summer time in Texas. I have a topper with a cooling system made out of a 4" AC flex duct. Some times I wish I had the room the kennel takes up. The dimensions of a Ruff Tough kennel seem like they would fit in the back seat (35L x 22W x 23H). Anybody do that?


I have a large Ruff Tough in the back seat of my '97 F150, pretty sure it is "extended cab" size. I have the seat folded down. I have it behind the driver seat as the only rear door is on the passenger side. I cannot recline the driver seat very far but I got used to it.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Ikanizer said:


> Has anyone put a crate on the back seat of an extended cab F150. I haul my dog in the summer time in Texas. I have a topper with a cooling system made out of a 4" AC flex duct. Some times I wish I had the room the kennel takes up. The dimensions of a Ruff Tough kennel seem like they would fit in the back seat (35L x 22W x 23H). Anybody do that?


Mine fits perfectly in my Super Crew Cab F150


----------



## Wingshooter

Ruff Tuff all of the way. I have had just about everything else and all of them crack somewhere eventually. Not the Ruff Tuff. Awesome product. You pay a little more but you only have to buy it once. Large is best for the 70lb on up dogs. I have a med. for puppies and 2 large. One with double door. The Mud River covers fit great.


----------



## shademtn

Dave Farrar said:


> Mine fits perfectly in my Super Crew Cab F150



Good, I'm planning to do the same!


----------



## Ikanizer

shademtn said:


> Good, I'm planning to do the same!


OK but does anyone put one in an extended cab?? The kind of truck with a small rear door. It seems like a large would fit if it really is 22" wide (outside dimension).


----------



## Salmonbum

I have a 70 lb lab and I have a bunch of ruff tuff intermediate crates, which I move around vehicles often. These things can take abuse. In and out of trucks, UTVs, etc. I can take 2 and stack them behind drivers seat of my new Silverado crew.


----------



## Whitettopstang87

+1 vote for Ruff Tough..I only paid $250 for a large.


----------



## Innocenti123

Love my Ruff Tough aswell. Great product


----------



## Ikanizer

I bought a large Ruff Tough on sale from Cabelas and my lab is about 70#. It does fit on the back seat of an extended cab f150 (small rear doors). Plenty big for the dog.


----------



## 1gunner

Cabelas has the intermediate size on sale right now for $143. I'm just concerned that it will be too tight for a 70 # Golden.


----------



## GBUSMCR

I have the Large for my GRM. I think the large will work better for you than the intermediate for a 70 lb GR.


----------



## counciloak

DOE CREEK FARMS said:


> I am thinking about the Gunner Kennels also


I tried the Gunner Kennel but plan to return it. They advertise that it will accommodate up to a 75 pound dog, but it is too small for my 63 pound Lab. It is an inch narrower and an inch shorter in length than an airline crate. That doesn't sound like much, but it is actually around 55 fewer square inches of floor space. 100% quality product, but only for the tiniest of retrievers.


----------



## Selous

I have the Gunner Kennel for a 67lb lab - fit is perfect.


----------



## Michael Jackson

*Gunner Kennels*

Has no one tried Gunner Kennels? They are cooler and stronger than ANYTHING on the market as far as truck bed crates. The intermediate is only 18" wide not big enough for a large dog. They will be coming out with a large in Jan 2016 as large as a large/XL crate


----------



## 2labs

Just received my 1st shipment of 4 Ruff Tough Kennels......The door went from being thick plastic to a pitiful wire grate.... If you have a dog with separation anxiety good luck cause the dog will go right thru it. VERY disappointed in what they are calling doors on this expensive kennel. Vari Kennels sold at K-Mart have stronger doors than what is now being put on the RTK.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

2labs said:


> ...The door went from being thick plastic to a pitiful wire grate....


Check with the factory. Those sound like the OLD doors.


----------



## BobCameron

I have a Gunner Kennel and I wouldn't trade it for the world. Stays warm in the winter and cool in the summer and the fact that it has a paddle latch with a lock, just tops it off. Best constructed crate ever.


----------



## Paul Frey

I just ordered a Ruff Tough.


----------

